# DT x Hm



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

has anyone ever bred a DT with a HM if so what were your results?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You'll get 100% HMs or deltas with about 50-75% carrying the DT gene. Breeding brother to sister will result in about 25% DTs.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Depends on the genetics of the fish. A DT with only 2 ray splits will throw VT when mixed with an HM. Always go by ray splits first to determine if your DT comes from VT lines or HM/Delta lines.

A DT (with more than 2 branches) mixed with an HM that carries DT (which may not always be expressed in the dorsal) will give you some DT in the original spawn.

A DT crossed with an HM that does not carry DT (getting harder and harder to find these days) will give you the mix Mr. V posted.


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

what does a 2 ray split look like?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

A "Y" a VT will have a ray that only branches into two. An SD or HM will have more than 2 splits


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgZkptQyCpM so im guessing this is DTVT because of the Y shape right?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Visuals always helped me more... specially with th whole ray branching subject.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I can't tell.. it's not clear enough to see his ray branching.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I think what 1f2f meant by "Y" shape is not the shape of the splitting lobes but the branching of rays like vilmarisv has shown.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah that's what I meant sorry if that wasn't clear.

Like Vils picture each ray on the fishes caudal fin branch out. VT rays only split once. Creating the Y shape but other tail types split several times like in the picture.


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

so what color and tail would YOU breed this guy?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgZkptQyCpM


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

_*I *_wouldn't breed him at all because he's a VT and if he's a petstore fish, no matter what color or tail type he is, there's no way to predict the outcome of the fry. BUT THAT'S JUST ME!
You can really breed him to anything that you like because of the reason I just stated. If you want pale fry, then your best chances are to get a pale female, still you might end up with a rainbow of colors.
Him being a DT, is not a good idea to breed to another DT because of possible malformations in the fry.
Best of luck... keep us updated with your choice of female if you decide to breed!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I might sell him a female from my New Years Spawn. I have a huge array of colors in it...purples....turquoise...steels....greens. I need to get some pics though


----------

